# All dialects: Morning/Afternoon/evening



## Hemza

Hello,

How are called "morning, afternoon, evening" across the dialects?

In Morocco:
Morning: صباح
Afternoon: ظهر and when it's late afternoon, we call it عشية (though I think many people use عشية for both). In the South, it's called القايلة.
Evening: أمسية or ليلة.

Some some words/expressions derive from these words like كيف صبحت(ي)؟ which means "How are you?" or صبوح which means "breakfast" in some areas or الله يمسّيك على خير which means "good night".

Thank you.


----------



## djara

Tunisian: 
Morning: صباح
Afternoon: عشية
Evening: السهرية // أول الليل
Night: عقاب الليل
القايلة = the hottest hours of the day // siesta


----------



## Mahaodeh

Palestinian Arabic:
Morning: صبح
Late morning/pre-noon: ضحى
Early afternoon: ظهر
Late afternoon: عصر
Early evening: مغرب
Late evening: مسا
Night: ليل

Iraqi Arabic:
Morning:
Late morning/pre-noon: ضحوية
Early afternoon: ظهر
Late afternoon: عصر
Early evening: مغربية
Late evening and Night: ليل
Late night, pre-dawn: توالي اليل

In Iraqi Arabic in some contexts the plural may be used, especially for صبح وظهر وعصر, for example:
قعّدني من صباحيات الله
شعندك طالع بهل ظهاري

For both dialects the time of day usually coincides with prayer time.


----------



## Hemza

ضحى and even more frequently its diminutive ضحوية are also used in some areas of Morocco for late morning.
Prayer times are also used a lot to locate oneself in time or used as references
 (نتقابلوا مع العصر، نعست لحد المغرب etc).


----------



## WadiH

Ours are almost the same as the Iraqi ones that Maha mentioned.  We have both ضحى and ضحوية, and مغرب and مغربية, and فجر and فجريّة.  I haven't heard ظهاري but the plural of عصر is عصاري, as in the common saying ليالي العيد تبان من عصاريها, plural of سحر is سحاري.

We also have القايلة (early afternoon, plural قوايل), العِشا (evening) and بين العشاوين (the time between مغرب and عِشا).


----------



## raamez

For those who use عشا does it also mean dinner/supper in your dialects?


----------



## WadiH

raamez said:


> For those who use عشا does it also mean dinner/supper in your dialects?



عَشا is dinner and عِشا (or عْشا if you want to be really old fashioned) is evening.


----------



## bearded

WadiH said:


> عْشا


A difficult pronunciation for foreigners!


----------



## WadiH

bearded said:


> A difficult pronunciation for foreigners!



And for most Arabs, too! The trick is to stress the شا part.


----------



## Hemza

WadiH said:


> And for most Arabs, too! The trick is to stress the شا part.


Is it hard, really? And is it the traditional way of pronouncing it? In Morocco we say 3esha (the "e" is a kind of weak vowel) though I think rural dwellers say عْشا. I only know the dinner meaning though I suppose it is linked to عشية. As for the prayer time, we say عِشا.


----------



## akhooha

Perhaps my phonetic imagination is unequal to the task, but I cannot imagine saying  عْشا --- it seems to me that a vowel (however weak it may be) would be necessary between the ع and the ش


----------



## Hemza

akhooha said:


> Perhaps my phonetic imagination is unequal to the task, but I cannot imagine saying  عْشا --- it seems to me that a vowel (however weak it may be) would be necessary between the ع and the ش


Now you say it, I think in Morocco we say عْشا when it's preceeded by the article ال which makes it pronounced "la3shā", for instance if we say شنو تبغي تاكل في العشا؟


----------



## Ali Smith

Is رمشا used in some dialects for “evening”?


----------



## Aloulu

djara said:


> Tunisian:
> Morning: صباح
> Afternoon: عشية
> Evening: السهرية // أول الليل
> Night: عقاب الليل
> القايلة = the hottest hours of the day // siesta



sa3id instead of sba7 al khir is very common in the village I am from haha.


----------



## emanko

Morning  صبح
Afternoon: بعد الضهر
Evening:  بالليل 
Sometimes we use prayer times
بعد العصر، بعد المغرب، بعد العشا
بعد نص الليل


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> Is رمشا used in some dialects for “evening”?


Not that I know of, why do you ask? Have you heard it used in that way?


----------



## Ali Smith

It's the Aramaic word for "evening". Since many Aramaic words have survived in the modern Arabic dialects, I thought this might have survived in one form or another too.


----------

